# Looking for a "fat"/deep case.



## Nullifier (Jan 6, 2015)

To give you an idea of what I mean by fat/deep case, i'll link a picture







I'm looking to have it contain a full custom waterloop, which I intend to build soon.
My current setup from my profile.
I'd like it have nice cable management/hiding options.
most likely black.

I could keep going on, But I think you got the point.

Fat/Deep, suggestions, GO!

Thanks.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 6, 2015)

Not sure if it's the deep you're looking for, but the Rosewill Blackhawk is massive and pretty deep. Taught a friend on how to build a desktop with that case and it was big enough that we both could work at the same time.


----------



## Nullifier (Jan 6, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Not sure if it's the deep you're looking for, but the Rosewill Blackhawk is massive and pretty deep. Taught a friend on how to build a desktop with that case and it was big enough that we both could work at the same time.



That looks nice and spacey, but Not looking very deep. Probably about as deep as my Strike-x One Advance.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 6, 2015)

some of the corsair carbide series cases are legit.


----------



## Nullifier (Jan 6, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> some of the corsair carbide series cases are legit.


totally along the lines of what I'm talking about! 134€ though... hm...
http://www.corsair.com/it-it/carbide-series-air-540-high-airflow-atx-cube-case


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2015)

The new Fractal Define R5 can be setup for internal radiators- this review shows a water cooling installation:

http://themodzoo.com/forum/page/art...ses/fractal-design-define-r5-review-r123?pg=5


----------



## Nullifier (Jan 6, 2015)

Norton said:


> The new Fractal Define R5 can be setup for internal radiators- this review shows a water cooling installation:
> 
> http://themodzoo.com/forum/page/art...ses/fractal-design-define-r5-review-r123?pg=5



The Layout looks pretty sweet, but seems to be about the depth of your average ATX case.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 6, 2015)

Xorium said:


> The Layout looks pretty sweet, but seems to be about the depth of your average ATX case.


you could always buy two and weld/rivit them together


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2015)

Xorium said:


> The Layout looks pretty sweet, but seems to be about the depth of your average ATX case.



These new Thermaltakes are super deep!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133275

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133276

ATX one is 15" and mITX/mATX one is 12.6"


----------



## Nullifier (Jan 6, 2015)

Norton said:


> These new Thermaltakes are super deep!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133275
> 
> ...


Yeah those stackable cases look pretty awesome! Strangely not available for me yet at my supplier, they typically have this kind of stuff available for order before it's actually ready to be shipped out.



OneMoar said:


> you could always buy two and weld/rivit them together



It's not actually that bad of an Idea, I've got like 3 cases lying around at the moment. For now I'll check my options first though.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 6, 2015)

I am considering fusing two cases for a yet unrevealed project 
the problem I have is that pot-tin is a bitch to weld so I would need to rivit and possibly braze it


----------



## AsRock (Jan 6, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> you could always buy two and weld/rivit them together



My wife came out with that some years back and why i needed a bigger case when i had 2 already.

Another vote for the Corsair, they are typically built well too.


----------



## rooivalk (Jan 6, 2015)

Xorium said:


> Strangely not available for me yet at my supplier, they typically have this kind of stuff available for order before it's actually ready to be shipped out.


Probably because the case is just launched pretty recently.

http://www.techpowerup.com/208615/t...-x9-stackable-liquid-cooling-ready-cases.html


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 6, 2015)

Coolermaster´s HAF XB


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2015)

XSPC L'H1 Cube Case


----------



## Nullifier (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks again guys, these all look like really great suggestions.
Going to be hard to decide


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2015)

Xorium said:


> Going to be hard to decide


Hard to decide?
The one that I posted is the biggest one


----------



## Nullifier (Jan 6, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Hard to decide?
> The one that I posted is the biggest one



Unfortunatly that one is not available. the only one I can find by them is an extremely tall tower. no thanks! XD
I'll keep looking.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 6, 2015)

VulkanBros said:


> Coolermaster´s HAF XB
> 
> View attachment 61372


 
For the money, this is the best case I've ever owned. Very well designed, and overbuilt for the price.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 11, 2015)

Silverstone FT02 cases are deep. Same with TJ11 etc... I've not looked at cases in a while, looks like there is some nice new stuff out too


----------



## Nullifier (Jan 11, 2015)

So I've got a concern atm.

My MB is MATX, Rampage III Gene.
And I'm going to be running Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming in SLI.
On the side of my case I currently have Scythe Glide Stream 140mm 1.600rpm pushing in air.
Do you think that will be sufficiant to keep them at a decent temp?


----------



## Icarus (Jan 12, 2015)

Having the cards right against each other with that style of cooler isn't the best for temps. A blower style card might be better. Depends on the rest of the case fans too. If it was an FT02 It'd probably be ok...


----------



## Nordic (Jan 12, 2015)

Norton said:


> These new Thermaltakes are super deep!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133275
> 
> ...


Stacking those thermaltake cases with 2 systems and 1 watercooling loop with quick dissconnects would be a pretty cool crunching build.


----------



## Norton (Jan 12, 2015)

james888 said:


> Stacking those thermaltake cases with 2 systems and 1 watercooling loop with quick dissconnects would be a pretty cool crunching build.



Still thinking about whether or not my 4P will fit nicely in one of them


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 12, 2015)

Xorium said:


> So I've got a concern atm.
> 
> My MB is MATX, Rampage III Gene.
> And I'm going to be running Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming in SLI.
> ...


I tried sandwiching my 2 970 G1 Gamings just to check temps in a sandwich setup if I were to move to mATX or 3-way SLI. Temps weren't too bad. Left on the default fan mode it maxed at 83C and the Nvidia Boost thingo stopped function and was running a standard clocks. So I customized my fan curve and made it to roughly 85% fan @ 80C with 100% @ 85C. In my Enthoo Pro (with an internal 120mm fan on the bottom HDD cage) I maxed out at about 76C top card. Nvidia boost clocks seemed to hang in there just fine and I had a light OC applied also (+70 on core and +162 on mem). Something to be aware of though is that I'd either recommend a vertical designed case like the FT02 or a horizontal flat designed case like the Cooler Master HAF XB because the cards do sag a little and I think over time the sag might be enough that the top card's fans may hit the bottom card.

I had an FT02 in the past and can say it is truly a beast of a case. Fantastic really. Just bear in mind it isn't very liquid cooling friendly (180mm rads are available but can be hard to find). Oh yeh and it is friggin huge and friggin heavy.


----------



## v12dock (Jan 12, 2015)

Paulieg said:


> For the money, this is the best case I've ever owned. Very well designed, and overbuilt for the price.


I agree it is a very good case. Although it became too small with a 240MM radiator and 4 HDD.


----------



## Nullifier (Jan 12, 2015)

Ok, well here is the entirety of my cooling setup in my current set, which is an ATX case.
2x Scythe Glide Stream 140mm 1.600rpm on the side blowing air at the cards.
Radiator for the CPU at the front of the case on intake, which pushes more air directly at the cards. (the air is cool, not hot)
2 Arctic cooling PWM exhaust on the top of the case.
1 Arctic cooling PWM on the back exhausting air.

I could also add another fan at the bottom of the case pushing air up as well, but I think that might only effect the bottom card.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 12, 2015)

The Lian Li x2000F I have is super tall (like an FT02 on end. Doesn't sound like you want a tall one though.) It'd be pretty easy to mod for a huge rad up front either, a 140x3 or 140x4 (seen it done!) and a 280 in the back. Would take some modding but would a fun case to set up for water imo  I am just to chicken to try water, lol...


----------



## D007 (Jan 12, 2015)

Xorium said:


> totally along the lines of what I'm talking about! 134€ though... hm...
> http://www.corsair.com/it-it/carbide-series-air-540-high-airflow-atx-cube-case


I have this case in white and I love it.


----------



## Muhad (May 12, 2015)

http://caselabs.net/


----------



## Brusfantomet (May 13, 2015)

Muhad said:


> http://caselabs.net/


I have a M8 and it is great. But they are pricey. The Termaltake X9 mentioned earlier looks like a mainstream version of the  Mercury S8S


----------



## bonehead123 (May 19, 2015)

Nullifier said:


> totally along the lines of what I'm talking about! 134€ though... hm...
> http://www.corsair.com/it-it/carbide-series-air-540-high-airflow-atx-cube-case


^^ THIS ^^

LOTS of room inside, fits every major GPU, PSU, Mobo (even eATX) that I know of, and has plenty of space for rads/fans etc too !


----------

